# JULY 15th



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm one of two largescale folks in our club to be on the Lionel Operators train Show.
2 buses, 90 people and very little time to get ready.
If any one wants to come 4th july weekend I will be cleaning plants etc.
15th any one can run my trains , or yours , or live steam to show the 3 railers what railroading is all about.
thanks

My hope is converts to 
Outdoor Model Railroading.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

go get them, wish i could help


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ITS over..
thanks to all the guys who helped before and during the open house.









9:00 am the first batch was alot more lively and it was cooler out.










47 people going in all directions does not seem like that many.










Bus 2 at 3:00 PM was hot and windy and you could tell they were tired for all day train tours.










So maybe we had some converts.
Many have never heard of "such a thing" .

Amazing how fast the hour went by.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 28 Jun 2011 06:00 PM 
If any one wants to come 4th july weekend I will be cleaning plants etc.



Boy, and I thought I was fastidious about the garden, but even I don't clean the plants other than watering them.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, Marty.... It's really good to show the Lionel people the trains really run on 2 rails...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like fun time. See you in September!


----------

